# Oil leaking from bellhousing?



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok got a problem here. Cant stop oil leaking from bellhousing. It leaks from the bottom and on the corner bolt by the starter. I took the tranny out yesterday and did the rear main seal. The seal didnt seem to be leaking tho as my clutch was dry as could be. I also did a new oil pan gasket. Now when doing the gasket i noticed the bolts furthest to the rear the last two, wont get tight. Could this be the source of my leak? Anyway i can fix it? The leak doesnt seem to be anymore or any less than it was before.


----------



## OTIS311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Oil leaking from bellhousing? (SN2BJDM)*

did you replace you input shaft seal on the tranny, that might be whats leaking. those to screws you speak of thread into the aluminum rear seal housing. they strip really easy, i think as long as you got a good pan gasket and the other bolts are tight you should be good, maybe throw some RTV on that spot.


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

no i didnt replace that seal, wouldnt that seal leak gear oil tho? Im gonna drop it again tonight.....UNFORTUNATELY and see if i can see anything....which i doubt


----------



## OTIS311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (SN2BJDM)*

it would leak gear oil, and slowly mess your trans. i know from experience


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

this looks like engine oil to me. How can i tell the diff?


----------



## OTIS311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (SN2BJDM)*

gear oil has a different consistancy, little thicker. it smells funky. you probably would have noticed the mess when you had it all apart, the bell housing would be all messy


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

well then i guess thats not my problem


----------



## onewiper (Aug 29, 2002)

Check your oil preasure sending unit, they are prone to cracking and will leak oil down towards your starter making it look like a leaking rear seal.


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

well i just checked the one on the back of the head and it was pretty loose, im hoping that was it. Im gonna fill it up with oil when i get home from work and see how it does.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Oil leaking from bellhousing? (SN2BJDM)*

there is an oil galley plug on the back of the block which if leaking will make you think it's a bad rear main.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Oil leaking from bellhousing? (SN2BJDM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BJDM* »_Ok got a problem here. Cant stop oil leaking from bellhousing. It leaks from the bottom and on the corner bolt by the starter. I took the tranny out yesterday and did the rear main seal. The seal didnt seem to be leaking tho as my clutch was dry as could be. I also did a new oil pan gasket. Now when doing the gasket i noticed the bolts furthest to the rear the last two, wont get tight. Could this be the source of my leak? Anyway i can fix it? The leak doesnt seem to be anymore or any less than it was before.


could the threads be stripped out







if so ive found that a nice stash of helicoils is nice when you have an old vw.


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Oil leaking from bellhousing? (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_there is an oil galley plug on the back of the block which if leaking will make you think it's a bad rear main.

anymore info on this? Where is it? Its a 2.0l aba btw


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Oil leaking from bellhousing? (SN2BJDM)*

under the bell housing, close to the starter, looks like a tiny freeze plug about 11-12mm in diameter,


----------

